# Pregnant? Very confused



## toasterstrudel (Nov 14, 2021)

Hello everyone!
I cannot make sense of the situation with our rescue kitty.
She’s a feral cat from a barn she was caught sept 14 with her 6 four week old kittens.
She has not come into noticeable heat and has had absolutely zero contact with an intact male between sept 14th and now.
She seen the vet they said her globulin and protein was elevated indicating she’s pregnant again and her uterus is enlarged as well. They however say she is only 30 days pregnant because they can’t see any spines in the babies. She has been hiding a lot more the last week than usual.
I don’t understand how this is possible as she’s not been around any intact males at all.
These are her X-rays from today.
Is embryonic diapause a possibility? Would she be more pregnant than they think? Or maybe a phantom pregnancy?
The vets only explanation was that sometimes nature does weird things.


----------



## StanAndAlf (May 16, 2021)

It could be a number of things, and honestly either way I would be getting her fixed ASAP regardless of what's going on. This way whatever is going on should be addressed. Simplest, quickest and least painful option for her as well.


----------



## toasterstrudel (Nov 14, 2021)

Thank you for the replies! 
thanfully she ended up not being pregnant at all. She was spayed in janurary no issues at all no tumors or anything. She was given a clean bill of health. 
she’s enjoying her new life as a pampered indoor kitty and learning how to trust her family ☺


----------

